# Outdoor Jumping Arena Size



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Smallest size I would want would be 80' x 120'.
Optimally though would be 100' x 200', maybe larger.

That would allow you to put multiple fences and distances in a straight line, also turns and more fences... in & out...
You still need appropriate room for approach, take-off and landing for each individual or set of fences...
Depending upon how you set-up those fences the smaller ring may just barely work...I would go larger than be sorry and struggle or hurt the horse.
You can always not use the entire ring, but kick yourself if it isn't big enough and hurts your training at home.
You can also if space permits single out the fence(s) to work on that is giving you trouble...in a smaller ring that might mean taking down and putting up fences often.
You would also with the larger ring be able to do flat work conditioning without dropping rails all the time.
_just an idea..._


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Building a horse-riding arena: Thinking outside the rectangle - Features - Horsetalk.co.nz


----------

